# HIC's Hippie Granola



## Andre (13/11/17)

@Tanja and @Raindance, I thought you might like this one.

"_You know how some health-food stores have bins of bulk granola in all different flavors? I'm sure I'm not the only one who fills a bag with a scoop of this, a scoop of that... Right?

3% TFA Peanut Butter (you can use their DX version if you avoid diketones)
3% TFA Banana Nut Bread
2% FA Breakfast Cereal
2% FA Banana
2% FA Juicy Strawberry - remember to shake it before you use it

Definitely more total flavoring than I usually use, but a couple of these are very mild flavors, so it's not overwhelming at all. Try a little batch first, then increase/decrease (and add/omit) flavorings to suit yourself on the next round. As-is, it's like 2 scoops of strawberry-banana granola, 1 of peanut butter granola, and a sprinkle of the old-fashioned brown-sugar-cinnamon-nut kind. 

I prefer this with regular TFA Peanut Butter, which contains diktones. It makes for a smoother vape than DX, but either one will taste fine. FA Juicy Strawberry is both a flavor and a sweetener here. Banana Nut Bread and Breakfast Cereal taste great together and the combo adds toasty bakery notes to the other flavors. 

Different wattage & hardware will emphasize different flavors, and it'll change a little as it ages, so shake-and-vape, and have fun with it._".

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (13/11/17)

Andre said:


> @Tanja and @Raindance, I thought you might like this one.
> 
> "_You know how some health-food stores have bins of bulk granola in all different flavors? I'm sure I'm not the only one who fills a bag with a scoop of this, a scoop of that... Right?
> 
> ...



Does look tempting, just wondering what to sub the strawberry with as i am unable to get a good taste from any of the sb concentrates i've tried. Raspberry, berry mix, black currant, these should work as well?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Does look tempting, just wondering what to sub the strawberry with as i am unable to get a good taste from any of the sb concentrates i've tried. Raspberry, berry mix, black currant, these should work as well?
> 
> Regards


From what I have read you might just be able to taste FA Juicy Strawberry. Give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (13/11/17)

@Raindance, if you don't have any joy with the strawberry, ConcreteRiver (another strawberry non-taster) says that FA Raspberry is his go-to sub for strawb mixes. Same same but different.

Thanks for the recipe, @Andre. I accidentally ordered more BNB when I already had a full bottle and about half an existing bottle left. So I am on the hunt for BNB recipes. Between MrColdOne's 3 Banana Nuts (7% BNB), Wayne's new Cinnamon Banana Nut RY4 (5%), a suggested addition to Obsidian (5%), Emily's Nutty Monkey (5%), Krucial's RIP Harambe (4%) and this (3%), I'm confident I will be able to exhaust my stock.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/11/17)

Andre said:


> From what I have read you might just be able to taste FA Juicy Strawberry. Give it a shot.



Or INW Shisha Strawberry. Works for some who can't taste Strawberry flavours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (15/11/17)

Andre said:


> @Tanja and @Raindance, I thought you might like this one.
> 
> "_You know how some health-food stores have bins of bulk granola in all different flavors? I'm sure I'm not the only one who fills a bag with a scoop of this, a scoop of that... Right?
> 
> ...


Ooohhhh... thanks Andre! I will definitely try this one! Need a couple of concentrates though... Hahaha... will add it to my next order.. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/11/17)

I saw this one last night while browsing VU - I am skeptical of HIC recipes after some horrible disasters mixing his recipes when I started to DIY.

This one looks interesting but will give it some time to steep, as apposed to HIC's usual SnV approach.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

